# Bulova 2313



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, this could be interesting. I've just bought a 2313 from Ebay, looks bloody awful and from the description its not even keeping time all that well (gaining 15 mins a day) so I'll be sending it off for a service pretty sharpish to Silverhawk for his expert touch.

I've always admired the Lapis-lazuli dials on a number of the Omega watches shown here and have been considering for some time having a dial made for one of my 'tuning fork' watches. I was going to use a blue faced Titus, but if this can be brought back to respectable then I think this watch may well appreciate a new dial as the one thats currently on it looks far less than stunning.

I've bought from the seller before so I'd expect to have the watch in-hand this coming week, then quickly off to the sea-side for a second opinion.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

A most interesting Accutron, very out of the ordinary. Do you know about the gentleman in Australia who makes dials from Lapis, Opal and other minerals? His Lapis dials are not expensive but very well done.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

johndozier said:


> A most interesting Accutron, very out of the ordinary. Do you know about the gentleman in Australia who makes dials from Lapis, Opal and other minerals? His Lapis dials are not expensive but very well done.


Hi John,

Thats the guy I have in mind. Seems to supply a reasonable product at a reasonable price from what I've learnt from contacting him.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

So is this a ladies or gents watch John? ... 2313 is a small, single coil movement.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> So is this a ladies or gents watch John? ... 2313 is a small, single coil movement.


Its marked up as a gents and looking at the ruler scale it looks as though the glass is around an 3/4 inch. It'll be interesting to see when it turns up 

HERES the original advert


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

OK, just a quick follow-up to this. The watch arrived on Tuesday and I can confirm that it is indeed a Mans model (phew). The watch worked and kept time over a period of hours. The day and date changed OK at 12 O'clock so there is a hope that both wheels are in good order. A very brief polish and wipe over with a Cape Cod cloth showed that there is a nick in the crystal at the 12 O'clock and as seen in the original post, many, many surface scratches, most of which should (hopefully) polish out, its likely to prove difficult to find a replacement crystal according to Paul.

I'm no expert (I'll rely on Silverhawk for that) but the braclet looks to be pretty complete and original. The deployment is not marked Bulova and looks as though it could well be a replacement. The dial looks to have pretty permanent damage, not to much of a worry as I'm still considering have the new dial made if the watch stands up to a good clean and service.

The watch has now been sent South for a holiday at the seaside and a second opinion.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> The watch has now been sent South for a holiday at the seaside.


I think it will have a nice time...its been really hot down here for the last 3 days and today looks like another nice one. It should come back to you with a tan.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> It should come back to you with a tan.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It should come back to you with a tan.


Sent a white dialed doxa to that bloke hope that does,nt come back with a sun tan.  :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, I got it back today and all praise to Silverhawk, he's done a great job on it. Fully serviced and working great. Although Paul did pull the crown to ship it and it did sound like an aircraft taking off inside the package (you would not believe how loud it is when the crown is pulled).

The crystal is almost as good as new. Almost every nick and scratch has been taken out (see pictures above to get an idea of how badly scarred it was). The only exception being the heavy (deep) nick at the 12 O'clock position, but even here Paul has pulled off the almost impossible. He's managed to remove 90% of the mark, and has then turned the crystal 180 degrees to put the minuscule mark remaining at the 6 O'clock position, where it doesn't draw the eye so much. The only part that couldn't really be saved is the dial, its as bad as it looks in the pictures. Its been cleaned, but it really needs some more 'something' yet. I've also been told that the hour hand has been bodged in the past so I'll be looking for replacement hands at some point in the future.

Paul's work has been outstanding though and I'm really pleased with the results. And yes it is clearly a Mans model, which makes it all the sweeter to me as its that bit rarer, although the parts are that bit easier to get hold of (apparently).

I've not taken any pictures yet as I'm unsure quite what the future holds for this one yet.


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd be interested to see pictures, I'm curious about just how much can be done with a crystal when you've got an expert on the case.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

OK, time for some quick pictures to show the difference in the crystal condition.










Close up before










Close up after










Heres a close up to show you the remnant of the nick that was formerly at the 12 O'clock position (now at the 6 O'clock position)


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a huge difference, I wouldn't know it was the same crystal unless you'd told me.

Clever rotation trick there as well. Good job Silverhawk! Very impressive.


----------

